# De-Badge the E or not



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was eyeing up the back of my E class and wondering whether it would look good with the CDI and E320 badges removed from the back?

What do you reckon? Was chatting with a mate of mine and he sometimes smells of someone taking the badge of a model with a small engine. Got to agree I'm sure people do just that but I just like the clean look.

De-Badge or Not to De-Badge?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

For me I would get shot. I think Mercedes always has too many, that would look good clean.


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm thinking that. Reminds me a bit of my last Megane 225. 

Renault diamond, MEGANE stamped across and then Renault Sport on the bottom corner of the boot. Looked better cleaner. 

The E would look pretty cool with just the round Merc badge in the middle.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Loose the badges definitely


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I like all Benz's debadged, looks way cleaner and I think better


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lose the badges fella, it will look much better.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm being won over here, looks pretty unanimous haha 

I wouldn't dare do it to the CLS as that deserves to be original but I guess it's only a diesel badge and a 320.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd debadge the CLS as well! 

Anybody who knows their cars will spot it a mile off but average numpty will be surprised as it rumbles past.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Deffo


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Always debadge. Wanted to debadge my S5, but you can't get the badge on the front grill off without hacking it so left it on.

I know what it is, and anyone that cares can tell from exhaust. Always makes the rear look much cleaner IMO.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm going to play devil's advocate and say leave it... Not really, de-badge it!


----------



## swd80 (Apr 19, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> I was eyeing up the back of my E class and wondering whether it would look good with the CDI and E320 badges removed from the back?
> 
> What do you reckon? Was chatting with a mate of mine and he sometimes smells of someone taking the badge of a model with a small engine. Got to agree I'm sure people do just that but I just like the clean look.
> 
> De-Badge or Not to De-Badge?


De-badge. My C320 cdi was debadged when I bought it (factory option) and I think it looks great.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely de-badge, I did my c250 and it looks way better. 

Gonz.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

General rule of thumb for Mercedes, never debadge an AMG (real one that is, not any of these "engineered by" wannabees ) and debadge non-AMG  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Leave them on fella. 
I'm only saying that cos I'm picking up my new c class today and it is fully badged .
Can't stand seeing a plain boot lid but that's just my personal preference


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sanke said:


> General rule of thumb for Mercedes, never debadge an AMG (real one that is, not any of these "engineered by" wannabees ) and debadge non-AMG


Yeah I wouldn't dream of taking off the badges on the CLS as whether you recognise the four tail pipes or not, it deserves the title. :thumb:

I do think the E would look cleaner on the back, I know it's got a hefty lump under the bonnet but essentially it's still a diesel barge so the badges give it no additional kudos. Decisions decisions :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

De-badge, far more cleaner look.



should_do_more said:


> For me I would get shot. I think Mercedes always has too many, that would look good clean.


Pfffft, you wanna see on the back of my boot

E300 bluetec hybrid, it takes up nearly half the boot!!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I usually take the badges off my cars but I haven't done the XC70 yet despite it having loads of badges on it. 

I'd leave the badges alone one that tbh, the E320 was the biggest diesel at the time and it's a badge that makes sense as it is a 3.2 diesel. Wouldn't want it to look like a boggo 4 cylinder one and tbf they aren't ugly or big so I'd leave them on. Maybe I'm mellowing to having badges on cars in my old age haha


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

De-Badge on that one


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I would say; leave it on.
Without the badges cars become all the same, it's such a boring view on the motorways, all these bare back ends.
People use to do it to stand out, but everybody has it now.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd leave it how it is. On that kind of a car you want the standard look which you'll lose if you de-badge. 

That is unless you want to black out the windows, get some serious lows and an exhaust the size of a drain pipe


----------



## swd80 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd like to see all cars debadged by default. I don't understand why I need to know what engine size is in the car in front. Badges spoil the symmetry and aesthetics of the car. 

Likewise with our nasty bright yellow rear plates. Why can't we have something more discreet like most other countries? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

De-badge all the way... i de-badge all of my cars (with the exception of the company cars). Even my current Civic Type-R has the 'type-r' badge removed. It surprises many R owners why i would do that, but quite frankly i don't care about showing people what variant my car is... If they don't know what model it is by just looking at it then they don't deserve to know


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hope you don't mind Alex. :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I was only referring to the model and engine badges...I always keep the manufacturer's badge on...looks like a face without a nose to me...!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like you're trying to hide the fact you drive a base model.

A bit different on sportier cars where there are other clues to a cars peformance without the badges.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for those photoshops I must say the one with the Merc badge and nothing else does look really clean. Especially as I have the newly fitted rear plates as well. 

As mentioned a good friend said something similar Harry that it's usually done to disguise the base model. Thing is this isn't the base model so I'm at ease with leaving people guessing what the spec is. 

If anything it's quite fun to surprise people with a surprisingly quick diesel barge haha.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

not for me i would keep it oe all day


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd keep the E320 and lose the CDI


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like the de-badge photshop above, leave the merc in place but get rid of the rest, looks much cleaner.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Get shot...have always debadged my cars...actually thinking of doing the 208 soon but the GTi badge is so nice


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Id leave both badges - looks great as it is.

TBH it does seem like people de-badge cars when they have a small engine and are "subconscious" about it!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Just loose the cdi badge, that just stands for common rail direct injection, so who cares about that? 
Its like having a badge that says its got four tyres on it. Who cares?
Cdi might have been something to boast about in its day.
I do laugh nowadays if I ever see a cavalier around, with a badge on the back that says ABS :lol:
I'd keep the Mercedes one though, look at the Photoshop without it, and imagine you know nothing about the car. If someone told you its a kia, would you know otherwise? 

I personally would keep the e class badge as e class isn't a basic model.
I wouldn't loose all the badges as its a merc not a fiesta zetec-s :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

debadge for the win


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd definitely keep the Merc badge but now it's food for the just going for the CDI badge. 

Certainly looks clean without either though.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You can stick the badges back on mate if you change your mind 

I took some pics with measurements on for reference on mine but it looks night and day better without.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nope, as you mate says smacks of some clown with a cheap 3 series


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Debadge 😊


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Personally I'd keep the merc badge in the middle and get rid of the rest. There of loads of reasons that people remove the badges/lettering. For me I'd actually be more inclined to remove AMG type badges than ones indicating a base model car. Why would you want to attract attention to yourself? Its like the people who add badges from higher up the car range why would you?

I'm looking at an audi s4 avant soon and all S4 turbo etc badges will be removed. Yes I know there are other clues if your know you cars but why advertise to vandles or car thieves. I don't care what people think the car is, if they think its an Audi TDi and walk on past then I'm happy!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I removed the badges on mine as it saves loads of time when Waxing and cleaning it. Simples. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> Personally I'd keep the merc badge in the middle and get rid of the rest. There of loads of reasons that people remove the badges/lettering. For me I'd actually be more inclined to remove AMG type badges than ones indicating a base model car. Why would you want to attract attention to yourself? Its like the people who add badges from higher up the car range why would you?
> 
> I'm looking at an audi s4 avant soon and all S4 turbo etc badges will be removed. Yes I know there are other clues if your know you cars but why advertise to vandles or car thieves. I don't care what people think the car is, if they think its an Audi TDi and walk on past then I'm happy!


For me it's my OCD...Mine is blue with the black edition trim and the red S badge just ruins the colour scheme 

Looked at getting a black S badge, but the quality is so poor...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> For me it's my OCD...Mine is blue with the black edition trim and the red S badge just ruins the colour scheme
> 
> Looked at getting a black S badge, but the quality is so poor...


Have you got a link to any pics of your car mate? I'm slightly obsessed with fast Audis at the moment! lol


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> Have you got a link to any pics of your car mate? I'm slightly obsessed with fast Audis at the moment! lol


A few in here :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375877


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

DrEskimo said:


> A few in here :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375877


Thats a great looking car there mate! Thats also the colour of S4 Avant I would ideally go for!


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> A few in here :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375877


Beautifull car in a very nice color 👍


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Cheers! Sepang blue is a stunning colour...more so when its clean, which unfortunately mine is not...! Hoping to do it tomorrow, but might do my Dad's rather large RX450h you can see in the background as a Fathers day thing 

To bring it back on topic slightly, here was the black badge I bought from the US to replace my red one (again apologies for the state of my car when I took this...!);



As you can see, different size


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Be different, put more badges on.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just one more badge can lead to a whole world of trouble... This was parked up in my home town a few years ago.










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats what happens when you try to polish a turd


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I think you should make you own mind up as to if you should de-badge or not.

Dont worry about everyone else that may think you've done it as a cover up. 

Its your car at the end of the day so do what makes you happy.

Personally i agree, i like the clean look so would debadge.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely right, just good to get some food for though too


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well it happened....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5151531#post5151531


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks good :thumb:


----------

